# Biting tail



## communetank (Jan 8, 2007)

I recently bought a 20 litre aquarium, and some fish (Comet, Shubunkin, Black moore and two bettas) ive had it for about a week now, but yesterday for some strange reason the comet and shubunkin suddenly started biting the black moore's tail, in the morning it had a beautiful twin one but when I looked at the end of the day, it was all town and the flesh was all in strips, I cant imagine what caused this violent behaviour, as the card said that goldfish are very peaceful and community fish. I have separated them for now, but the bowls are small and im not sure they are getting enough oxygen, so I would like any advice on what to do.  

Another thing- When I got the tank I also got a betta, but in about a day it died of what looks like fungal infection (white fluff on scales) I tried adding a cure from the shop (bay leaf oil) but it didnt seem to help at all, the betta I have bought now also has this infection, its very strange, two in a row?

Thanks for any advice on this, and sorry if it seems like a stupid question.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi and welcome aboard.:wave:

Sorry to hear what had happened.
20 liters is far too small for all those fish unfortunately. Try to get a hold on 30 gallons to accommodate some of your goldfish. Unfortunately, I would be giving you an advice to get rid off your comet and shubunkin. They can surpass a size of more than 8 inches in time.:shake:

The other thing you will want is a reliable liquid test kit. Test your ammonia, nitrites, nitrates and pH. Detectable ammonia is more dangerous at high pH level.
Try to ensure your ammonia and nitrites are at zero level with your nitrates not exceeding at 40 ppm.

As for the bettas, I would ask for a picture for proper diagnosis. Wrong medication can harm them more than help.

Good luck.

_By the way, I moved your thread in this section._


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

Blue said:


> 20 liters is far too small for all those fish unfortunately. Try to get a hold on 30 gallons to accommodate some of your goldfish. Unfortunately, I would be giving you an advice to get rid off your comet and shubunkin. They can surpass a size of more than 8 inches in time.:shake:


Quadruple ditto all of blue's word and especially the ones which are quoted above.

I hope that you have "plenty, plenty" biological and mechanical filtration.

The few times when I have observed the type of aggressive behavior which you indicated was when I was underfeeding. 
I increased the quantity of feeding and the behavior disappeared.

This probably will not work with your fish density but it may be worth a try "as a stop gap" until have made arrangements for a much larger tank.

TR


----------



## communetank (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks, and sorry for posting in the wrong board  

We took him to the vet and he said it was definetly fungal disease  
he gave us methylene blue. Unfortunately we didnt have a chance to use it  

As for the goldfish, im savin up to buy another tank but for the meanwhile he's in a bowl. Could you please tell me if his fins will grow back, heres a photo: http://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=allpictures001ti4.jpg
http://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=allpictures002fj3.jpg

Ive got a sponge filter and some filtering bacteria.

Aquarium: http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=allpictures000nj4.jpg

I will get an ammonia tester soon. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

communetank said:


> Could you please tell me if his fins will grow back?


Yes. Buy a Melafix and treat it. Melafix is a tonic so there's no need to worry about your filtration system. I'm more worried about the use of Methylene Blue which can destroy your biological filtration by harming the beneficial bacteria that helps break down ammonia and nitrites.

This is only if your tank indeed has a filter. You'll need the filter to allow the bacteria to establish well.


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

i had this trouble with my goldfish. i put him in with other smaller fish and they all nipped his fins. his dorsal fin then turned black at the edges but i left him and it got better now its slowly grwing back


----------



## communetank (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, I used the methylene blue in a separate aquarium as I thought it might have side effects.


----------

